# words made out of cube notation



## cuber314159 (Apr 9, 2017)

What are the longest words that can be made out of only the letters used in notation 
D
U
F
B
L
R
X
Y 
Z
E
M
S
W
These are the letters available, you can use them as many times as you like 
And what does your word do when performed on a cube: what if you accidentally found a better gd perm


----------



## Rcuber123 (Apr 9, 2017)

M U R D E R


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 10, 2017)

S U L F U R
was a cool one I found

Also, I've seen this in a sig, forget whos
B E M U S E D L Y


----------



## RhysC (Apr 10, 2017)

Sexy move should be notated as S E x y. No questions asked. Doing it three times gets you to the dots L6E case.

Personally the coolest one I've found is S L U M B E R


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 10, 2017)

RhysC said:


> Personally the coolest one I've found is S L U M B E R


SLUMBERER 
Does not even preserve cross when performed on 3*3*3
My anagram finder found an 11 letter word and 5 ten letter words can anyone find them? Without using an anagram finder


----------



## Rcuber123 (Apr 10, 2017)

There's also N and I in FMC notation


----------



## AwesomeARC (Apr 10, 2017)

REDUX

Wow, that's a great one indeed!


----------



## Rcuber123 (Apr 10, 2017)

buffer(bld FTW) blind(lol) dumb free bird mud buddy freinds weird


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 10, 2017)

Rcuber123 said:


> M U R D E R


That just might have a 'SUBTLE' link to the eleven letter word what is it? 
Still 5 tens and i have not put in FMC notation NI yet


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 11, 2017)

SUFFER


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 11, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> SUFFER


SUFFERERS


----------



## AwesomeARC (Apr 11, 2017)

More words: DUMBBELL, BEFUDDLED, AMUSED, BLUFF, PULSE, MUZZLE, FLEE, FUSE



Rcuber123 said:


> There's also N and I in FMC notation



If I include those letters, many more words will become available to me. Some are: MINIMUM, BINDED, REMIND, REWIND, RUINS, NUMBERS, BURNED, BRUISE, DEBRIS, NURSE, BRIDE, BLINDED... 

I can go on.


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 11, 2017)

Wire
Wired
Wireless
Wirelesses

And ok i wouldn't have found an hthat without my anagram finder 

There may be longer words with the FMC notation, but the anagram finderpretty much crashed when I tried 3 of each letter 

But there is a six and 5 tens without N and I


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 11, 2017)

Rcuber123 said:


> There's also N and I in FMC notation


What do they mean though, I don't do much FMC so I don't know what they mean


----------



## Rcuber123 (Apr 11, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> What do they mean though, I don't do much FMC so I don't know what they mean


N means normal and I means inverse. They are used when explains solves with NISS (normal inverse scramble switch)


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 12, 2017)

Rcuber123 said:


> N means normal and I means inverse. They are used when explains solves with NISS (normal inverse scramble switch)


Thanks


----------



## vm70 (Apr 17, 2017)

"i" is also a substitute for the prime symbol, "'" (e.g. R' = Ri). I don't think anyone uses that, though.
FREE; FREES; FREEzE; xyLEM; yELL; RESUME; DRUMBLES; FUMBLERS; RESEMBLED; BLUFFERS; DEFLExURES; MEMBERLESS; SUMMERLESS; REFLUxED

using "i":
FRiEZE; RiFFS; LiDS; DEMULSiFY; SUBLiMED; BLUEBiRDS; DiFFUSELY; DUFFERiSM
This site really helps.


----------



## AwesomeARC (Apr 17, 2017)

vm70 said:


> This site really helps.


Uh... Iisn't using unscramblers considered 'cheating'?


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 24, 2018)

Blur, blurry, blurred, swum, mess, messed, bless, blessed, rule, rules, ruler, rulers, ruled, red bull, dumber, full, fuller, fulled, sum, summer.
Now make a sentence.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 4, 2018)

D U M B E R 
D U D E 
M Y 
E Z 
R U D E


----------



## teboecubes (Apr 4, 2018)

SUMMER

REMEMBER

SUM

MESS

DRUMMER

YES


----------



## Kylian (Apr 7, 2018)

R2 D2


----------



## alexiscubing (Aug 12, 2019)

MURDERERS


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 12, 2019)

alexiscubing said:


> MURDERERS


The longest my anagram finder found was MURDERESSES


----------



## Hazel (Aug 18, 2019)

cuber314159 said:


> The longest my anagram finder found was MURDERESSES


I made a python program to find the answer, I also got murderesses. Case closed!
EDIT: I tried the same thing with only face turns (R, U, L, D, B, F) and got "bluff".
EDIT: Did it again with only face turns and rotations (X, Y, Z) and got "blurry".


----------



## ferreirathecuber (Aug 19, 2019)

cuber314159 said:


> What are the longest words that can be made out of only the letters used in notation
> D
> U
> F
> ...


nice one i found is "U R D U M B"


----------



## whatshisbucket (Aug 20, 2019)

In fact I belive the only word that matters is Uw U.


----------



## Liam Wadek (Sep 8, 2019)

U R D U M B


----------

